# Chili Lime Sweet Potatoes



## Steve Kroll (Oct 21, 2012)

Neither my wife nor I learned to like sweet potatoes until relatively late in life. Growing up, they were always served at family get togethers drowning in marshmallows, brown sugar, and maple syrup - more like a dessert than a side dish. That turned us off of them for years, until I started experimenting with more savory recipes.

This is hands down my favorite recipe for sweet potatoes. It's quick and easy and, best of all, there is nothing sweet about it. We have these at least once a month and there's usually a fight over who gets the last serving.

Chili Lime Sweet Potatoes

Ingredients:


2 lbs garnet or jewel sweet potatoes, peeled and cut into 3/4-inch cubes
1/2 red onion, chopped
1 tbsp olive oil
1/4 tsp salt
1/2 tsp chili powder
Dressing:


1 tbsp olive oil
1 tbsp lime juice
zest from one lime, finely minced
1 clove garlic, finely minced
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 cup chopped fresh cilantro
Preparation:


Preheat oven to 425°F
Toss sweet potatoes, onions, olive oil, salt, and chili powder. Arrange potato mixture in a single layer on a greased baking sheet. Roast for 20 minutes, stirring halfway through.
While the potatoes are in the oven, whisk together dressing ingredients. Toss hot potatoes in dressing and serve.


----------



## merstar (Oct 21, 2012)

I agree  - I'll only eat sweet potatoes that are mixed with savory ingredients. I do something similar to yours - I toss them in extra virgin olive oil, onion powder, garlic powder, chili powder, cumin powder, Cajun/Creole seasoning, salt, black pepper, cinnamon, and lime juice, and roast them.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks for this!  I've never cared for sweet potatoes, either.  I'll try this!


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks Steve!  C&P.


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 22, 2012)

This does sound fab! I never sweeten my sweet potatoes either. We eat them baked, roasted and as a topping for cottage pie etc. Pretty much as a replacement for potatoes.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Oct 22, 2012)

I love sweet potatoes!!! I've bookmarked this recipe, hope to try it soon. Garnets are my favorite!

Yuck on the marshmallows too. Yucky yuck! I usually roast mine until the skins start falling off, then mash them a bit and serve them with salt and butter. Even now (just past midnight local) the thought makes me hungry. (I am most certainly NOT a midnight snacker.)


----------



## taxlady (Oct 22, 2012)

I think I'll give that a try with regular potatoes. Sweet potatoes are estrogenic, so I'm not supposed to eat them.

That even sounds like it would be good with rutabuggers.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 22, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> Neither my wife nor I learned to like sweet potatoes until relatively late in life. Growing up, they were always served at family get togethers drowning in marshmallows, brown sugar, and maple syrup - more like a dessert than a side dish. That turned us off of them for years, until I started experimenting with more savory recipes.
> 
> This is hands down my favorite recipe for sweet potatoes. It's quick and easy and, best of all, there is nothing sweet about it. We have these at least once a month and there's usually a fight over who gets the last serving.
> 
> ...


Minnesota Thanksgiving Sweet Yams! HA-HA! Turned me off sweet potatoes for years as well. The recipe you posted sounds great. I also like to make this:

Recipe Details

I often use quinoa instead of bulgar. Barley would probably work as well.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 22, 2012)

This recipe sounds delicious, thanks Steve


----------



## pacanis (Oct 22, 2012)

I'll be giving it a whirl tonight, with yams, which considering whew I bought them are most likely sweet potatoes


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 22, 2012)

There were yams on one side and sweet potatoes on the other. Unless the store mixed them up, I got sweet potatoes and will be giving this a go tomorrow or Wednesday.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Oct 22, 2012)

Actually, most everything the stores refer to as yams are technically sweet potatoes.

What's The Difference Between Sweet Potatoes and Yams?


----------



## pacanis (Oct 22, 2012)

Good stuff. I'll be making this again.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Oct 22, 2012)

Glad you liked it Pac. Does this mean you are a sweet potato convert?


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 23, 2012)

Great to hear that you enjoyed them Pac


----------



## pacanis (Oct 23, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> Glad you liked it Pac. Does this mean you are a sweet potato convert?


 
Well, it _is_ a great way to use up cilantro 

Thanks Kylie.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 23, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> Actually, most everything the stores refer to as yams are technically sweet potatoes.
> 
> What's The Difference Between Sweet Potatoes and Yams?


 C&P I adore sweet potatoes and this looks so inviting. Thank you.Will have them tonight with fish and a veggie or salad.

kades


----------



## Steve Kroll (Oct 23, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> I also like to make this:
> 
> Recipe Details
> 
> I often use quinoa instead of bulgar. Barley would probably work as well.


Thanks, that sounds good, too. And I have all of the ingredients to make it tonight.


----------



## tporteus (Oct 25, 2012)

Just done your chilli lime sweet potatoes and they were a big hit with my family they loved them. Thankyou Steve from Tina in yorkshire Enland


----------



## Steve Kroll (Oct 25, 2012)

tporteus said:


> Just done your chilli lime sweet potatoes and they were a big hit with my family they loved them. Thankyou Steve from Tina in yorkshire Enland


Thank you, Tina! I'm glad you enjoyed them. Just being curious but whereabouts in Yorkshire do you live? I have several good friends who live in the Pontefract area in West Yorkshire, and another who lives near Leeds.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 25, 2012)

I fixed these for lunch today.  They were fantastic, thanks, Steve!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks PF!


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm going to make these tomorrow, Steve!  This is awesome and something TB can eat without any changes!


----------



## tporteus (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi Steve i live in halifax which is near Leeds. Small world!


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 26, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> Thank you, Tina! I'm glad you enjoyed them. Just being curious but whereabouts in Yorkshire do you live? I have several good friends who live in the Pontefract area in West Yorkshire, and another who lives near Leeds.





tporteus said:


> Hi Steve i live in halifax which is near Leeds. Small world!



My paternal grandfather was from Leeds!  I am currently corresponding with some family members from the area working on the family tree.


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 28, 2012)

Steve, I just made these for dinner and we are hooked!  This will be a recipe I will use often.  If fact, it is already on my Christmas menu 

I paired it with Kadesma's chicken thighs and since both had a citrus tone to the flavour pallet they worked well together.

Thanks again!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Oct 29, 2012)

So glad you enjoyed it Laurie!


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 29, 2012)

I found some orange fleshed sweet potatoes on Saturday!!!!!! I've never seen them in SA before this. I'll be trying your recipe with them Steve 
Thank you!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 30, 2012)

That is great Snip!

We had never tried sweet potatoes before and tried them about a month ago..now we love them 

They remind me of pumpkin


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 30, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> That is great Snip!
> 
> We had never tried sweet potatoes before and tried them about a month ago..now we love them
> 
> They remind me of pumpkin


 
Haven't had a chance to cook them yet. Think I'll make some for lunch. Dying to find out if they taste different to white fleshed sweet potatoes.
I love pumpkin and sweet potato so they will be nice I'm sure


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks Steve.  I too will try them tonight, and if I they are as good as they look, I'd like to share the recipe in our Tribal newspaper.  I've been asked to submit a sweet potato recipe that wasn't sickly sweet, or made with orange juice.  Though I love a plain, baked sweet potato, I was looking for something new to try.  This looks like it will be great.  Of course, I will have to alter a few things, you know, to make it my own.  But it looks wonderful just as it is, and I will be making your version tonight.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Steve Kroll (Oct 30, 2012)

Steal away, Chief. I stole the basic premise of adding lime somewhere along the way. The spice additions are my own, though.

I've often thought that a good addition to this recipe might be something to add a little textural interest, maybe some nuts or seeds of some kind. Might be a nice way to mix it up and call it your own.


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 30, 2012)

Just made your recipe, nicked a small sweet potato to try as is since it's my first orange sweet potato. Recipe tastes great yum! Sweet potatoes are just sweeter and orange in colour but they taste pretty much the same as our yellow or white varieties. Slightly less starchy too.
The ones I found are light orange, not as dark as the pics I've seen on DC, might be a blend.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Oct 31, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> Actually, most everything the stores refer to as yams are technically sweet potatoes.
> 
> What's The Difference Between Sweet Potatoes and Yams?



What does your OP refer to? When I think "yams" I think Garnet yams, my favorite.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Oct 31, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> What does your OP refer to? When I think "yams" I think Garnet yams, my favorite.


Hi Greg,
Garnets are actually sweet potatoes, not yams. We don't really see many true yams in the US. Garnets or Jewel (also sweet potatoes) are my favorites, too. Either of those varieties will work fine for this recipe.


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 1, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> Steal away, Chief. I stole the basic premise of adding lime somewhere along the way. The spice additions are my own, though.
> 
> I've often thought that a good addition to this recipe might be something to add a little textural interest, maybe some nuts or seeds of some kind. Might be a nice way to mix it up and call it your own.


When we were eating it the other day I was thinking of a textural addition and one strongly came to mind - BACON!!!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Nov 1, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> When we were eating it the other day I was thinking of a textural addition and one strongly came to mind - BACON!!!


Oooooo.... bacon. Laurie, I would have to agree with that. 

Though it might take away a bit from the healthy aspect.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 1, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> Oooooo.... bacon. Laurie, I would have to agree with that.
> 
> Though it might take away a bit from the healthy aspect.



Most people are a bit deficient in that "B" Vitamin...


----------



## pacanis (Nov 1, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Most people are a bit deficient in that "B" Vitamin...


 
B-16 (oz)


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 29, 2015)

Whisk mentioned Steve's Chili Lime Sweet Potatoes in an earlier post today, so I did a search and found it. I wanted to bring it back up, with Thanksgiving menu ideas coming up and all.  Sounds delicious, Steve!


----------

